# K03 VS T3



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm preparing to build a 2.0 3A 8v for my Fox. 
I am torn between a K03 and a T3. Which would be better for a 2.0?
From what I understand, the K03's are newer design and more effenciant, but the T3 is bigger and moves more air. Correct me if I'm wrong and give you your oppinions on what setup would be better. 
Thanks.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 VS T3 (HiJinx)*

get a t3, a ko3 is tiny, and a ko3 setup will cost a lot more


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: K03 VS T3 (xXx TURBO)*

The K03 setup isn't a problem. I have the parts being made right now, but its on hold as we speak as I'm torn between staying with the K03 that I have, or going with a T3 instead. . .


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 VS T3 (HiJinx)*

well i would go t3 no question about it


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: K03 VS T3 (xXx TURBO)*

big T3!
The K03 is so tiny and inefficient


----------



## low16v (Mar 17, 2003)

t3
you won t reagret it


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (low16v)*

why in gods name would you chose a K03 if you have the option for a larger turbo?







Buy a T3, it flow's a lot more, there is more around, and if done right you could have a turbo that spools very easily and holds boost up top. The k03 makes a nice paperweight, unfortunatly I'm stuck with one since my car came with one















Mike


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

A ko3 is about as big as a closed fist, go t3.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

Hmmm, ok. Looks like a T3 it is. 
Thanks yall. Time to sell my K03 then I suppose. . .
(BTW, if anyone wants to buy it, lemme know. It only has about 15k on it)


----------

